# Can this site be trusted?



## Crazed_Genie (Dec 21, 2012)

I am interested in buying from the following seller, does anyone have any experience with them. They are listed as resellers on they Acekard site but i am weary as i cant find any reviews, English especially.
Thanks in advance

http://www.chollomedia.es


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 21, 2012)

never heard of them

if your from the UK use zhuzhuchina


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2012)

Never heard of them either.


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 21, 2012)

^Ditto


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Never heard of them either.


 
you have never heard of zhuzhuchina.com?

i always use them in the UK


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2012)

Responding to the first post...


----------



## Crazed_Genie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> never heard of them
> 
> if your from the UK use zhuzhuchina


 
ZhuZhuChina were my second choice, i was interested by this site as it offers faster European postage and an option to buy with Paypal so if they are not a genuine seller I have that safety net.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 21, 2012)

Crazed_Genie said:


> ZhuZhuChina were my second choice, i was interested by this site as it offers faster European postage and an option to buy with Paypal so if they are not a genuine seller I have that safety net.


 
For what it's worth, they don't do PayPal anymore, because some people are too stupid to follow simple directions and have to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Crazed_Genie (Dec 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> For what it's worth, they don't do PayPal anymore, because some people are too stupid to follow simple directions and have to ruin it for everyone else.


 
i meant the site i mentioned in the first post, Chollomedia


----------



## Crazed_Genie (Jan 6, 2013)

Just used chollomedia and took a week during the busy christmas period to get to uk. Genuine anti counterfeit code on item and very happy with purchase.


----------

